# LOTR: cheats or save files?



## AdmiralAK (Mar 1, 2005)

I am a bit impatient with the game, so I looked up some cheats, but in order to get them, you need to FIRST finish the game (what would I need God mode for if I am already done with the game ?!).

Anyone know of any cheats that a poor lazy person, like me, can use? if not anywhere I can download saved files of games that are already finished ?


----------



## HoZ (Mar 11, 2005)

dont cheat dude.... never cheat.... it just proves you have a short attention span....
what you said offened every cell im my body...


----------



## ora (Mar 11, 2005)

Admiral: Had a quick look around but no joy, have you tried using google to search for the filetype (e.g filetype[colon]pdf, if i type this fully i get a   smiley, hehe), that might find you some save files rather than lots of cheat info for PS2 versions etc. Good luck ! 

HoZ:
Really, please don't take that attitude. You don't have to like cheating, but accept that its something lots of people do. Unless he was asking for multiplayer cheats, its not going to affect you personally, so no need to express how 'ofened' you feel.

No offense intended, but you are new around here, and you may notice that the good Admiral has a post-count pushing 6000. It's a real good idea to lurk for a bit and gauge the vibe of a board before you make what could be seen as offensive statements to well established members. As it goes, this board tends toward politeness and correct(ish) grammar/spelling - thats just here, other places take different attitudes.  I hope you hang around and enjoy what macosx.com has to offer, its a very useful place, in no small part because of the attitudes and practices it supports. If its any consolation, I am pretty polite here but vent more angst filled statements elsewhere .


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks ora 
Multiplayer cheats are bad, single player - well.. I dont want to pull my hair from my skull and go bald  (or raise my blood pressure from repeating the same scenes over and over again   )

I googled the file types as "filename.sav" which is what is in my saved games folder. I should be using colon instead ?

I will look more into googling various ways when I get to my laptop 

Admiral


----------



## HoZ (Mar 11, 2005)

er... alright... im sorry.... i seem to be pissing people off here.... mabey i should leave for awhile...


i wanst flameing i just stated my opionion.....


----------



## ora (Mar 14, 2005)

Admiral: You google (written out) filetype colon sav. I did try this for you, and couldn't find anything that looked lotr-ish, sorry. Its just a shame they used such a generic filetype, soemthign like .lotr would have been much easier to find. 

HoZ: have pm'ed you.


----------



## HoZ (Mar 15, 2005)

ya... um.... sorry for my stupidity...... i might hang for awahile....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 15, 2005)

lol - I found a polish site that has a file saved! I think its for the Playstation. I tried it out and nothing worked 

the pisser about this game is it's abismal saving method! Even once you reach checkpoints, you cannot save the game there - so if you want to take a break from a long night's game play you need to leave the game running on your computer so that you don't lose your checkpoint (and leave it on the same scenario, because if you switch you go back to the beginning of the stage).


ANd th quest for a cheat, or saved file, continues


----------



## HoZ (Mar 15, 2005)

good luck...(you wouldnt belive how hard it was to say that )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks 
man I just ended a marathon of playing this game, and I am still at stage 2! (road to isengard/cave of teh dead/escape from the big bad dragon) - I was doing so well...and then...lose...lose...lose -- almost had a heart attack


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 15, 2005)

saga continues - I did manage to find save files!
but the application tells me that they are corrupt...ah...I wonder if there is a pc to mac converter util  (these are pc files)


----------



## Viro (Mar 17, 2005)

Aren't there any walkthroughs? I normally resort to walkthroughs if I'm stuck. They normally have all sorts of strategies that you can use to get out of a tricky situation.


----------



## Tetano (Mar 18, 2005)

maybe this can help, I'm not sure if is for the version you're playing...
http://faqs.ign.com/articles/446/446163p1.html#The


----------

